# winegard satelite



## shaggybaby (Oct 1, 2002)

connected satelite crankup style to directtv receiver. cannot get service unless the cable is connected directly to the receiver. Doesn't work if connected to cable connect on roof. Also doesn't work when connected to other Rv cable connection. Any suggestions???


----------



## C Nash (Oct 1, 2002)

winegard satelite

Hi Shaggybaby,
If the rv is not preped for satelite it will not work through the antenna booster without modefication. You can install a jumper behind the booster and it will work.  There should be a 1 800 number in your owner manual for the antenna and they will give you the proper procedure for the jumper.  Did it on our cougar and it worked fine.


----------

